# Halloween



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

I just watched Rob Zombie's 2007 Halloween and as much as I love John Carpenter and the original... I have to admit this one is better.

Carpenter created an instant cult classic, but Rob Zombie perfected it. I definitely will be doing a formal review on this one.

In the mean time, anyone that loves horror flicks and hasn't seen this one yet, I highly recommend it. If for no other reason than it delves into Michael's childhood and why he is the way he is much more deeply.

It doesn't try to out do the original and is respectful in that sense. It is much more intense and violent though and really gets into the mind of things. Michael is insane and a psychopath, but how did he get that way? Well this one tells you how.

Playing Michael is Tyler Mane... a force to be reckoned with himself. He is unidentifiable in this because of the mask, but if anyone recognizes the name... He played Ajax in Troy.

A formal review is coming!


----------

